# Talking therapy is a big waste of time



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Because: therapists are idealists, or at least have to act the part, whereas depressed people are awake to the idea that the universe is uncaring, humanity is as bad as it is good, and that there must be as many losers as winners. It's a perfectly logical philosophy and you can't do or think anything that goes against your intellectual judgement.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

wouldn't this include all therapy?


----------



## Glowsphere (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but I see no "logical philosophy" in your statements, even though I share your feelings. There are others out there who believe the universe is uncaring etc, yet are not depressed. A good therapist is supposed to be a realist, and counter the cognitive distortions of depression (and social anxiety). I don't think idealism would last very long actually in the practice of psychology or psychiatry.


----------



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never had a therapist tell me that the world does not suck. They have agreed with me that in many regards it is terrible. But therapy is focused on the individual though, not your therapist's perspective of the universe as a whole. It is about learning coping skills, managing your issues, and improving your life with doing what is in your control. Therapy has been beneficial for me.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

forgetmylife said:


> wouldn't this include all therapy?


If you mean medication, it hasn't had any positive effects for me but at the very least there is a small chance of an effect. My point about talking therapy was that it's like you have to have a completely empty mind and forget everything you ever saw or learned about the world, which is impossible for most people.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Glowsphere said:


> I'm sorry but I see no "logical philosophy" in your statements, even though I share your feelings. There are others out there who believe the universe is uncaring etc, yet are not depressed. A good therapist is supposed to be a realist, and counter the cognitive distortions of depression (and social anxiety). I don't think idealism would last very long actually in the practice of psychology or psychiatry.


All philosophies that I know of are based on logic, even though many philosophers come to different beliefs. Philosophies are rarely illogical, unless you're extremely mentally delusional e.g. "People have been mean to me so I must kill them and take my place as king"

It all depends on your outlook and experiences, which are what make you who you are. My point was that you can't just forget who you are, even if you want to.


----------



## Reed Richards (Sep 23, 2014)

My experience with Therapists has been good, after about six sessions I turned to her and said basically your here to tell me to deal with it and get the **** on with it and she said that's basically her job. it felt good having someone impartial listen to me and it rationalized anxiety for me to be something more simple.

The main issues with people with mental issues is that there so far gone in there depression, anxiety or whatever is that there version of the world is completely different to others and they cant see the point of trying to change there quality of life


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Reed Richards said:


> The main issues with people with mental issues is that there so far gone in there depression, anxiety or whatever is that there version of the world is completely different to others and they cant see the point of trying to change there quality of life


Incontrovertibly true.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I reached the same conclusion, but for different reasons. At least the ones you went to had opinions - the ones I saw over the years barely talked at all.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

A good therapist will be able to show you another viewpoint on the world, but also give you practical exercises that you can do out of the office, resources, and "homework" between sessions. Venting is great, but gets repetitive and counter-productive if the patient is stuck in their "illness". I joke with my therapist that he's like a priest, and I can confess to him things that I would never dare share with anyone else.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

I understand what you're saying. I go in circles with my therapist. It's really hard to just be freed from an illness with a couple therapy sessions under your belt not to mention I hardcore think outside of the box/not like most humans. But, I still faithfully go. She has helped me with my attitude for sure which is a start.  I'm not as mean/negative anymore. But, im also on prozac which I feel makes it so I have a less of an amount of negative thoughts, just slightly less then if I didn't take it. But, I've heard some people it takes 10+years of therapy before anything happens or something. I duno. I hope to chip away more of the mountain then just the top in 10 years. . . good luck tho. <3


----------

